# THANK YOU MBT AND BIG RICH



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I would like to thank MBT and Big Rich for taking the time to teach the Venture Crew from Navarre. The kids think that you are the "bomb" Rich!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown. Thanks to MBT for the "student" specials. :clap:clap. For anyone "thinking" about diving.............IF you go to MBT, you won't be thinking long....They make it fun and safe..... They have a great group of Instructors that make learning how to dive FUN:toast:toast(rootbeer)


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *kahala boy (8/15/2008)*I would like to thank MBT and Big Rich for taking the time to teach the Venture Crew from Navarre. The kids think that you are the "bomb" Rich!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown. Thanks to MBT for the "student" specials. :clap:clap. For anyone "thinking" about diving.............IF you go to MBT, you won't be thinking long....They make it fun and safe..... They have a great group of Instructors that make learning how to dive FUN:toast:toast(rootbeer)


Thanks Glenn, but it was really the great group of kids that made this class so much fun and such a pleasure for me to teach. They are polite, well behaved and have great personalities, and that's all a reflection ofthe adults who are giving them such great leadership and guidance. You and Mr. Bill are the real heros. My hat goes off to both of you for giving so much of your time for these kids. I'm sure glad MBTand I got a chance to play a small rolein their experience. We're gonna have a blast tomorrow at the Springs.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Awsome!!! A whole group of new young divers who will be out diving on the weekends instead of board at home text messaging/videogaming/netsurfing!

Good o see young ones get active, and they just opened up an entire new world to explore!

Good job Rich!!!!! :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------

